# Beer bottles or 2ltrs??



## astebbi1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, i'm about to bottle my beer in a couple of days.. I'm making it with two of my friends and one of them swares he's seen people bottling in 2ltr soda bottles.. Is there any way at all that could work?? Also we've been talking about using 16oz STURDY water bottles with twist on lids that Ive actually seen been done on youtube.. We have about two cases of pry off top bottles that weve saved up from drinking that we'll deffinitly use first but just incase we dont have enough glass can we use any of these or other methods?? Thanks for your time guys..


----------



## cpfan (Apr 14, 2012)

Plastic PET bottles in various sizes are very popular with some beer makers. I knew a couple of guys who bottled their beer in 500ml, 1 litre, and 2 litre PET bottles.

Steve


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 23, 2012)

Pros and cons of large vs. small bottles and pros and cons of glass vs. plastic.
Large vs. small..small (12 oz) bottles are cheap and easy to get but a pain in the arse to fill. larger bottles are a bit harder to find (in used form) but not as tedious to fill. bad parts are if you are doing some serious partying, the 12 oz disapear pretty fast where a larger bottle you can drink on for a while before its empty, nice when sharing with friends. One point on the 12 oz, if friends want a taste its better to give out a 12 oz than a 1 liter. 

PLastic. first off the're cheap, more so if used soda bottles are used. cons, beer will only last a short time ( not a problem if you go thru it pretty quickly. Plastic comes in larger sizes. Easy to fill ( well actually the same work to fill a larger bottle as a smaller one, but you only do a portion of the work)

In a nut shell, 12oz glass for longer term storage and spread out sampling, larger/ plastic bottles if it won't last more than a month or so.

Party on Garth


----------



## LanMan (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't take the chance with the "sturdy" water bottles. Only use containers that were designed for preassure. Soda bottles work fine and I have used them but I would never use any kind of water bottle.


----------



## astebbi1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys we ended up doing 50 12oz bottles and 10 2ltrs.. Its really all we had at the time and our plan is to see how pouring them into glasses works or we might end up cyphoning the 2lrts into glasses to get the least amount of sediment.. We'll deffinately be drinking a whole 2lrt at a time though..




Heres a pic of what we got.. (the 50 12oz are in the gray box), were calling it dungeon beer because of the musty basement we're storing it in..


----------



## LanMan (Apr 24, 2012)

That is alot of beer. what was your batch size? Is this your first batch?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 24, 2012)

astebbi1 said:


> Thanks guys we ended up doing 50 12oz bottles and 10 2ltrs.. Its really all we had at the time and our plan is to see how pouring them into glasses works or we might end up cyphoning the 2lrts into glasses to get the least amount of sediment.. We'll deffinately be drinking a whole 2lrt at a time though..
> 
> 
> were calling it dungeon beer because of the musty basement we're storing it in..




Reminds me of college, hiding stuff from the Resident Advisor.


----------



## astebbi1 (Apr 30, 2012)

LanMan said:


> That is alot of beer. what was your batch size? Is this your first batch?



We were doing two 5gal batches, we've moved up to 4 5gal batches now on our second attempt.. Maybe a little ambitious for beginners but we figured go hard or go home..


----------



## LanMan (Apr 30, 2012)

You'r gonna need more bottles


----------



## astebbi1 (Apr 30, 2012)

LanMan said:


> You'r gonna need more bottles



Hah yea we were thinking of getting some 15gal kegs and splitting them up into two.. Or just filling 1 and bottling the leftover 5gal.. Still looking into the keg thing though..


----------

